# socket error 1101



## archery30 (Jun 6, 2001)

getting socket 11001 error on boot up,i installed Nortons Firewall and rebooted and got this erorr.I uninstalled and the error still occurs...Error didnt occur till i installed the program..Any idea how to fix it?thanks alot


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Archery30, are you also Hillbulles over at Vdr, or is this something that has just started going around? I've never seen one post on it before, let alone two in the same day.

http://discussions.virtualdr.com/Forum2/HTML/051121.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

mmm ...

you must be Rog.


----------

